# New Expanded Silmarillion?!



## mizarek (May 21, 2004)

Hi everyone 
Looking through Ted Nasmith's site I stumbled across this:



> As of early April, all the artwork for the new expanded Silmarillion was completed.



What is this "new expanded Silmarillion" supposed to be?? Can anyone tell me which stories are going to be expanded??


----------



## Dark_Glamdring (May 21, 2004)

I would like that a lot!!
I think this can be the Silmarillion mixed with the unfinished/lost tales, cos those tales are extended Silma stories. It would be great to have it all in one book, so, a very fat book


----------



## mizarek (May 22, 2004)

> [Wendy at Dreamish.com] What are you currently working on?
> [Ted Nasmith] I am in the latter stages of a new, additional set of 25 illustrations for The Silmarillion, which will be published in an expanded edition this September. I think it is some of my best Tolkien art yet.



This is from http://www.dreamish.com/artist/tednasmith.shtml.

It seems we have to wait till September...


----------



## Arvedui (May 22, 2004)

So it is either expanded concerning illustrations, or it will be expanded also in text. Or maybe both. If I could choose, I would go for the third option...
My old example of The Sil is so battered now, that I am in desperate need of a new one, so this is good news.


----------



## mizarek (May 23, 2004)

Well, this Silmarillion is gonna have completely new illustrations (check out Nasmith's website->gallery->silmarillion->sketches and studies). I think the text is going to be expanded, unfortunately I don't know which stories... The only thing I can think of right now is the second prophecy of Mandos - I remember Christopher Tolkien saying somewhere in HoME that he doesn't really know why this didn't end up in the published Sil... Any other ideas??


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (May 23, 2004)

mizarek said:


> Well, this Silmarillion is gonna have completely new illustrations (check out Nasmith's website->gallery->silmarillion->sketches and studies). I think the text is going to be expanded, unfortunately I don't know which stories... The only thing I can think of right now is the second prophecy of Mandos - I remember Christopher Tolkien saying somewhere in HoME that he doesn't really know why this didn't end up in the published Sil... Any other ideas??



Ah, you people! Leave to a Breelander like ol' Barley here to come up with the facts!

Sitting in me lodgings above the Pony's common room, I did a Google search on me trusty old eMac, and came up with this: http://www.houghtonmifflinbooks.com/catalog/titledetail.cfm?titleNumber=688583, and http://www.tednasmith.com/main.html?news.html&rightFrame/.

It's all the information yer lookin' for!

(I must say, and without reservation, that I prefer Nasmith's art to Alan Lee's (much more strength and vivacity IMO) by far. In fact, I will go so far as to say that I think Nasmith's style looks like what Tolkien _would_ have done had he had more training in the crafts of painting and drawing.)

Cheers & Beers,

Barley

"Assumptions are the termites of relationships." —Henry Winkler 223


----------



## baragund (Jun 11, 2004)

I wonder if I could get some clarification:

A second edition of The Silmarillion was published in the UK in 1999 and an American version of it was published in 2001. It sounds to me that this edition that Houghton Mifflin is publishing this fall will be the second edition I just described with illustrations. If there was new material, it would be a _third_ edition. 

Does that make sense or am I missing something?


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jun 12, 2004)

Yeah,I guess I am missing something too?

I have the one from 1999.Will the new one be different than mine?I hope that it will not be extended edition in terms of pictures.


----------



## Confusticated (Jun 12, 2004)

Sorry, Gil-Galad. It will not be a new or expanded text. "The Silmarillion has now been completely reset, using the Second Edition text." 


Makes sense, baragund. Unless I miss something too!


----------



## Arvedui (Aug 27, 2004)

Take a look at the front cover painting: White ships from Valinor. 
Wow!

Also, the new paintings have begun to show up in Ted Nasmith's home-page.

Double-wow!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Aug 27, 2004)

*Great new work, monsieur Ted*

That's a great one, alright. All the more so because we rarely, if ever, get a portrayal of a Númenorean city, and a very stunning one at that!


----------

